# Its time to kill the Cody = HHH 2.0 talk



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Copying from the Dynamite thread





RapShepard said:


> Nah they're just being ridiculous, I actually support Cody's fuckery. But I have enough common sense to see why folk are ignored. He's an EVP and while he ain't main eventing he damn well makes sure he gets big moments and he never looks bad.
> 
> Lost to Jericho, because MJF turned
> 
> ...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Copying from the Dynamite thread


I'm fine with him not looking bad in defeat honestly, I mean he's an EVP and presented like a main eventer, but at the end of the day he's still taking hella L's, he's nowhere near as bad as he is perceived.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

your lack of seeing past pointless wins and loses is disturbing. you dont understand the story basics. cody lost a match and no one cares. cody took the spot and focus in that entire match and walked out with people having focus on what he did. so your lack of logic of understanding these points is something you should try to open your eyes to.

stop focusing on wins and loses, they dont matter .no one cares and that is not what we are talking about

there is nothing tonight that cody did that so called put black over.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yea I cant understand why the live crowd booed him for an entire match. He must be so likable


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Stay mad ...black is 2-0 at this point nothing Cody does will please the few on here still crying ..they were so ready to seeth they still are finding ways to cry


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

when you make a thread to defend a guy that had 20 thousand people boo a face says enough about what you're not understanding. Guess that entire arena is wrong

20 thousand cry babies right ?


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

They were going to boo Cody no matter what. He should stay face and play it the Cena way, who cares if haters boo.

Brandi is a whole dinner by the way, good grief


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> when you make a thread to defend a guy that had 20 thousand people boo a face says enough about what you're not understanding. Guess that entire arena is wrong
> 
> 20 thousand cry babies right ?


theyre just haters. Everyone loves cody


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Hes not HHH he got his reactions right, hes the new Cena xD


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Don't tell me how to feel...Thanks


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Cody once again proved that he isn't anywhere near close to what Triple H was despite what @bdon (love you bro lol) and social media have to say, the guy has been losing like crazy and tonight he put Black over once again. He put over MJF, Darby, Brodie Lee, Jericho and now Black. He never wins the big matches. It's honestly time for the guy to go heel. After tonight's reactions and even Cody's actions within the match, it seems apparent that this is the direction they're going in. But yeah, the Cody hate has been unwarranted before tonight, and after Grand Slam, those discussions in my opinion need to die.


*Nah, Cody deserved every single boo. That crowd was fully prepared for him to go over. That's how obnoxious his booking is.*


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

So let me get this straight 


The list of things Cody isn't allowed to do 


-win
-lose
-be squshed 
-main event 
-open the show 
-be on in the middle of the show 
-talk
-not freaking be on tv for months 
-being on tv
-breathing 

It's cool if you don't like him just stop with the bs narrative of him being HHH


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I'm fine with him not looking bad in defeat honestly, I mean he's an EVP and presented like a main eventer, but at the end of the day he's still taking hella L's, he's nowhere near as bad as he is perceived.


I don't disagree with you, I just get the other side because folk say the same about HHH and Cena and Reigns (though they didn't have booking power). It's just a thing that gets attached to folk and it's impossible to shake almost. Best thing he could've did is do a double turn with a clean loss and line Black up with a big feud next. 

But as of now it's almost certain the feud isn't over. If it is where does Black go next. Gotta assume Punk is tied up with Team Taz for a bit. Very likely Bryan is tied up with Danielson and The Elite as well. Miro is likely to retain against Sammy and is a heel. Hangman isn't back. Darby and Sting mostly do tag stuff. Mox is going through japanese legends. Even your boy Pac is locked up. So who's really left for him besides like an Eddie Kingston or Archer?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Cody once again proved that he isn't anywhere near close to what Triple H was despite what @bdon (love you bro lol) and social media have to say, the guy has been losing like crazy and tonight he put Black over once again. He put over MJF, Darby, Brodie Lee, Jericho and now Black. He never wins the big matches. It's honestly time for the guy to go heel. After tonight's reactions and even Cody's actions within the match, it seems apparent that this is the direction they're going in. But yeah, the Cody hate has been unwarranted before tonight, and after Grand Slam, those discussions in my opinion need to die.


I have heard theories of Cody having a Homelander type gimmick that I wasn't quite sure about, but after seeing what he was wearing tonight, that confirmed it for me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bit Bitterson said:


> They were going to boo Cody no matter what. He should stay face and play it the Cena way, who cares if haters boo.
> 
> Brandi is a whole dinner by the way, good grief


But the thing is Cody was very over at one point as a solo upper midcard face, so this idea folk want to hate him just doesn't add up.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

You are just wrong on this one. Cody keeps making the same mistakes. Over done entrance complete with the homelander cosplay and his wife being unnecessarily with him, check. His match going 5 minutes too long with too much going on, check. Arn falls, Cody checks on him, turns around to black mist, black mass kick, pin. That is how the finish should have been. Everything else was drama for drama's sake. If Cody doesn't become a heel, then he is openly choosing to ignore the fans he claims to care about. 20,000 people booed him and celebrated the win after Black cheated. The guy who picked off all his closes friends was the babyface to the fans.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Nah, Cody deserved every single boo. That crowd was fully prepared for him to go over. That's how obnoxious his booking is.*


The fans still want him to go heel as do I, and maybe the fans still think he's obnoxious and self centered, but objectively when you look at the guy's run he has been pretty selfless.



RapShepard said:


> I don't disagree with you, I just get the other side because folk say the same about HHH and Cena and Reigns (though they didn't have booking power). It's just a thing that gets attached to folk and it's impossible to shake almost. Best thing he could've did is do a double turn with a clean loss and line Black up with a big feud next.
> 
> But as of now it's almost certain the feud isn't over. If it is where does Black go next. Gotta assume Punk is tied up with Team Taz for a bit. Very likely Bryan is tied up with Danielson and The Elite as well. Miro is likely to retain against Sammy and is a heel. Hangman isn't back. Darby and Sting mostly do tag stuff. Mox is going through japanese legends. Even your boy Pac is locked up. So who's really left for him besides like an Eddie Kingston or Archer?


I say give him Jericho or Christian Cage. This Men of The Year feud is sure to be a short term thing so putting him over Jericho would be a great next move.



ripcitydisciple said:


> I have heard theories of Cody having a Homelander type gimmick that I wasn't quite sure about, but after seeing what he was wearing tonight, that confirmed it for me.


He switches it up alot lol, at Revolution he was a president lol



Prized Fighter said:


> You are just wrong on this one. Cody keeps making the same mistakes. Over done entrance complete with the homelander cosplay and his wife being unnecessarily with him, check. His match going 5 minutes too long with too much going on, check. Arn falls, Cody checks on him, turns around to black mist, black mass kick, pin. That is how the finish should have been. Everything else was drama for drama's sake. If Cody doesn't become a heel, then he is openly choosing to ignore the fans he claims to care about. 20,000 people booed him and celebrated the win after Black cheated. The guy who picked off all his closes friends was the babyface to the fans.


The consensus though is that he buries everyone and from what I see all the guy does is lose. I think taking this many L's over-rides just looking good in defeat or having all the overbooking he likes to implement in his matches.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cody though supposed to be booked as a face was literally booed like he was Roman Reigns 😂

It was quite rediculous that Cody would alwats go over whoever he returned to fight, in which pretty was always someone who should of went over, thankfully Malakai Black broke Cody's rediculous return to win streak!


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I think Cody's awesome. I don't know what the wrestling community has turned on him. AEW is smart though. They made the right call with Black going over and I found the match very enjoyable

Black is the best heel in AEW right now. Fuck MJF. Yes, MJF can talk and piss people off, but I like heels that are intimidating and can actually kick a baby face's ass. Plus, he looked good in the ring. I like his wrestling style and his metal entrance is the best one in the company right now and I don't say that lightly 

Black is cool as fuck. Him and Miro are the best heels in AEW


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I say give him Jericho or Christian Cage. This Men of The Year feud is sure to be a short term thing so putting him over Jericho would be a great next move.


But does that feel like a step up? I wouldn't say so. Jericho I think buries him as being goofy. Christian could be good if he's not tied to Bryan and Jungle Boy for much longer


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cody is awesome and does the best for AEW. I think it would be cool if he becomes a heel then win the title.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

My biggest issue with the match was that dumb bit with Brandi. I remember Black had done something that made me go, "That was cool", immediately followed by Brandi doing something that made me go "that was lame"

I don't known why she ALWAYS HAS TO GET INVOLVED IN CODY'S MATCHES. It actually makes him seem like the heel.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I think after tonight, they have to turn him heel. 

I think they already know what they have to do and so does Cody who comes out looking like Homelander. He's a babyface in his own mind.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> But does that feel like a step up? I wouldn't say so. Jericho I think buries him as being goofy. Christian could be good if he's not tied to Bryan and Jungle Boy for much longer


Not a step up I would say lateral, but going over Jericho I would say is on the same level as going over Cody at this point, Cody hasn't had a huge win in AEW except for Archer. If Christian doesn't go heel on Jungle Boy, then yeah he would also be a good choice I think.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Not a step up I would say lateral, but going over Jericho I would say is on the same level as going over Cody at this point, Cody hasn't had a huge win in AEW except for Archer. If Christian doesn't go heel on Jungle Boy, then yeah he would also be a good choice I think.


Where he goes from here will be interesting. I've never been big on Black, but I feel for him. He left WWE because Vince didn't see much in him. Then walker into AEW right before they got a top of the card logjam. Hopefully he's content with midcarding it for a bit.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cody is nowhere near Triple H level of fuckery but I'm still gonna give him shit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> So by my count, Cody has only ever lost when:
> 1) MJF threw in the towel and betrayed Cody (not clean),
> 2) MJF used the ring to cheat Cody.
> 3) Brodie Lee squashed him as a way to look Brodie look like a monster, because Cody was returning after Hollywood to get his title back (and don’t say it was due to the illness, AEW isn’t allowing a sickly man to wrestle a dog-collar match)
> ...


@Prosper here ya go.

BUT…I seen a couple of things tonight that hinted that this loss may FINALLY affect Cody’s character in some form or fashion.

You should really read my long-winded explanation on what draws so much of the ire from fans when it comes to Cody. Not sharing the heat is a cardinal sin in my book. Fuck Hogan for making a career of it.

If this just leads to Black doing fuck all, then Cody didn’t put him over at all. Take a loss and have it affect your booking and character. Even goddamn Chris Jericho has lost, and the impact of losing to MJF made him crazy obsessed with beating MJF. Cody loses, and it’s just onto the next one without hiccup to his character or anything as if the match never occurred.

Like I said, I could be wrong, but I think Cody and the fellas have something creative in store for Cody that doesn’t infringe on the heat Black has amassed during this feud.

Go ahead and act shocked: Bdon has positive thoughts on Cody.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> @Prosper here ya go.
> 
> BUT…I seen a couple of things tonight that hinted that this loss may FINALLY affect Cody’s character in some form or fashion.
> 
> ...



we can love to boo him soon enough. Im hopeful all this shit will lead to something positive with him. i cant imagine it will just continue to be the same cycle of what we have been pointing out


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

It's so rare to see heels booked like Black is right now. I like that they brought him into AEW as a very dominant heel who beat Cody clean. I know a lot of people hate Lesnar now, but there was a period of time where Lensar was cool as fuck because he would just destroy, previously, untouchable, baby faces. 

Pro wrestling for some reason obsesses over the chickenshit, cowardly, heel, that has to take every short cut to win a.k.a. MJF. Sure, there is a place for heels like that, but wrestling does it ALL THE TIME

By comparison, many movies and TV shows have dangerous, bad ass, villains that are an actual THREAT. They don't need short cuts or cheating. They can straight up fight the hero or heroine and at the very least go toe to toe with them and that's exciting. Just off the top of my head, one of the coolest moments in Xena: The Warrior Princess was when they introduced Callisto who was maybe the first woman ever on that show that could match everything Xena could do in a fight. Her catching Xena's chakram in mid air was like this cool, oh shit, moment on the show

I think as a general rule in good story telling it's actually better to portray some villains as BETTER than the hero. It gives the hero a need to improve, a.k.a. the hero's journey, and it makes the audience root for them


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

I can't comment on Cody's on screen history with AEW because I wasn't following closely for most of it. But I will say Cody is in an awful position. Because he has backstage control over what goes on, any success or shining moments he has whatsoever are going to come with criticism, just like Triple H. If Triple H only won half as many world titles as he did and main evented half as many WrestleManias, he still would have gotten a lot of criticism.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> we can love to boo him soon enough. Im hopeful all this shit will lead to something positive with him. i cant imagine it will just continue to be the same cycle of what we have been pointing out


Oh, I didn’t say I will enjoy a heel turn by him for the sake of a heel turn. If he turns heel just as a way to put himself in even more meaningful shit and more air time and unnecessary drama, then he is going to start to garner Go Away Heat. He’s been dangerous teetering that way for a while.

They have to handle a heel turn very, very carefully with Cody.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

What on earth was Cody wearing! It's not 1987 mate. 

For me I liked the match as it was majority Black dominating and cutting Cody off at pretty much every turn, which it turns our is exactly what the crowd wanted. He also kicked out of Cross Rhodes which is no small deal.

To me the shenanigans in the match just didn't work and didn't come off as making sense. Arn comes out and points at his clipboard excitedly as if they have some magic weak point to target which never comes in to play. Arn then does a super awkward turtle pace shuffle around the ropes and the camera misses him falling off, which Cody seemed to ignore anyway initially so it seems like someone missed their cue. Then Arn says 'fuck off I'm fine' and urges Cody back in. Like, what was all that about? If anyone understands all that Arn/Cody stuff do they care?

Then the finish was ok, I liked it enough as I'm a big fan of poison mist since Muta and then Asuka starting doing it. Malakai Black has been just fantastic since joining. They'd do well to keep him on his current course.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AliFrazier100 said:


> I can't comment on Cody's on screen history with AEW because I wasn't following closely for most of it. But I will say Cody is in an awful position. Because he has backstage control over what goes on, any success or shining moments he has whatsoever are going to come with criticism, just like Triple H. If Triple H only won half as many world titles as he did and main evented half as many WrestleManias, he still would have gotten a lot of criticism.


It isn’t the wins and losses, bro. I don’t know what Hunter did exactly as I quit watching wrestling when WCW was bought, but with Cody, I wouldn’t care if he won every match if the match ended with his opponent coming away from the feud with some of the heat.

Look at Cody’s losses and what they meant for his opponent’s character in the immediate aftermath of winning:

- MJF wins, stands in the crowd treated like an extra to cheer and boo, while Cody is heavily featured in a TNT title tournament he wins

- Brodie Lee wins, and his win propels him into…a tag match vs the Nightmare Factory (a subtle way of keeping the audience thinking about Cody vs thinking about the new champion) where he loses to Dustin.

- Darby wins, but he spends weeks with Cody in every segment with Team Taz orchestrating beat downs. The beat downs focus heavily on 2-on-1 muggings of Cody while Darby is lifeless in the corner. The camera’s focus and the audience’s attention is being directly told by the story to focus on Cody…just like Team Taz are when ALL of that focus would be better served pointed at Darby.

- Black wins and it’s a repeat of the Brodie Lee feud…EXCEPT…I actually think Cody may do the right thing, allow Black to have the heat of the win, and have this loss genuinely affect Cody’s character in a way where BOTH performers share equal amounts of the heat. Or at least I hope…


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Arkham258 said:


> It's so rare to see heels booked like Black is right now. I like that they brought him into AEW as a very dominant heel who beat Cody clean. I know a lot of people hate Lesnar now, but there was a period of time where Lensar was cool as fuck because he would just destroy, previously, untouchable, baby faces.
> 
> Pro wrestling for some reason obsesses over the chickenshit, cowardly, heel, that has to take every short cut to win a.k.a. MJF. Sure, there is a place for heels like that, but wrestling does it ALL THE TIME
> 
> ...


couldnt agree more - MJF looks like he needs to cheat to win whereas Black doesnt


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> What on earth was Cody wearing! It's not 1987 mate.
> 
> For me I liked the match as it was majority Black dominating and cutting Cody off at pretty much every turn, which it turns our is exactly what the crowd wanted. *He also kicked out of Cross Rhodes which is no small deal.*
> 
> ...


Sean Spears kicked out of 3 of them. Cody does not protect his finisher at all.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The AEW crowd hates Cody/Brandi because they come off as WWE style characters. Don’t see that changing either.

Honestly, I don’t think there’s any feuds that Cody could be in that would be interesting. He’s too generic. IMO, he’s like a less talented Randy Orton, and Orton would have little chance at not getting absolutely shit on by the crowd. Cody has no shot

Hopefully he’s done as a live performer. Whatever he does behind the scenes go be that. Be the Booker. He shouldn’t be an on air talent


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

bdon said:


> Sean Spears kicked out of 3 of them. Cody does not protect his finisher at all.


Well nonetheless the overall story of the match to me was Black had Cody's number and had him beat.


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> The AEW crowd hates Cody/Brandi because they come off as WWE style characters. Don’t see that changing either.
> 
> Honestly, I don’t think there’s any feuds that Cody could be in that would be interesting. He’s too generic. IMO, he’s like a less talented Randy Orton, and Orton would have little chance at not getting absolutely shit on by the crowd. Cody has no shot
> 
> Hopefully he’s done as a live performer. Whatever he does behind the scenes go be that. Be the Booker. He shouldn’t be an on air talent


Imagine being the son of Dusty Rhodes and not wrestling because Randy Lahey from WF said so...


----------



## THeWrestling-TsirhcItna (Aug 28, 2021)

Well we ain't wrong about it.

He's HHH Jr.

Who makes a title just for themselves? 

He has HHH beat on that note.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

bdon said:


> It isn’t the wins and losses, bro. I don’t know what Hunter did exactly as I quit watching wrestling when WCW was bought, but with Cody, I wouldn’t care if he won every match if the match ended with his opponent coming away from the feud with some of the heat.
> 
> Look at Cody’s losses and what they meant for his opponent’s character in the immediate aftermath of winning:
> 
> ...


My point was because Cody has backstage power, he's going to get criticized for _anything _significant that makes him look good. He could book himself like a jobber for a year, and then the moment he beats a good upper mid carder he's getting criticized for it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> Oh, I didn’t say I will enjoy a heel turn by him for the sake of a heel turn. If he turns heel just as a way to put himself in even more meaningful shit and more air time and unnecessary drama, then he is going to start to garner Go Away Heat. He’s been dangerous teetering that way for a while.
> 
> They have to handle a heel turn very, very carefully with Cody.


 Actually good point, but will it mean crowds will genuinely hate him that they it him that they wanna keep seeing him to boo him or they just want him to go away booing lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> The AEW crowd hates Cody/Brandi because they come off as WWE style characters. Don’t see that changing either.
> 
> Honestly, I don’t think there’s any feuds that Cody could be in that would be interesting. He’s too generic. IMO, he’s like a less talented Randy Orton, and Orton would have little chance at not getting absolutely shit on by the crowd. Cody has no shot
> 
> Hopefully he’s done as a live performer. Whatever he does behind the scenes go be that. Be the Booker. He shouldn’t be an on air talent


This falls apart when you realize Cody was very fucking over at one point while being a WWE style character full of shenanigans. Hell MJF(Miz), Dark Order(B-Team), and OC(Santino had several midcard titles) are WWE style character heavy guys and the fans love them. It's Cody that's the issue



yeahbaby! said:


> Well nonetheless the overall story of the match to me was Black had Cody's number and had him beat.


Black had his number so hard he cheated to win?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AliFrazier100 said:


> My point was because Cody has backstage power, he's going to get criticized for _anything _significant that makes him look good. He could book himself like a jobber for a year, and then the moment he beats a good upper mid carder he's getting criticized for it.


 This is simply not true. There is 3 other people doing the exact same title Behind the scenes as him and yet hes the only one that has booked the way he is. All those other guys guys haven't had anything significant the way Cody has been. It's the little details that people are not paying attention to because they're just thinking people are obsessing and and thinking it's wins and losses. It's it's not easy to criticize him because of his position it's easy to criticize him because of what he is doing with his booking. And people need to Keep hearing this because they don't seem to get it but it's not about wins or losses


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

the Cody hate from the usual suspects is so funny to read lmao

if you're bitching about the match vs Black, you're insane. but what else to expect from people who would complain about Cody if he got a jobber entrance and lost in 4 mins to Alan Angels on Dark. some posters in here literally make shit up about how he buried people just to paint their petty bs narrative....

Black was in control of that match, he hit his finish on him somewhat early and basically had the match won if Cody doesn't roll out. he doesn't even kick out after he gets in the ring and instead gets the rope break. but Cody was so in control of the match smh....are we really gonna bitch about Cody attacking Malakia's leg? is that not allowed either? of course not lol

"he's getting booed, go away heat" really? he's getting booed, 1. because a huge majority of the fanbase are into Malakia (fuck outta here with the "he has no character, he's bland, can't cut a promo" dweebs, but that's a whole different subject) and 2. Cody has been planting these seeds of being a heel for a long time and knew he'd be getting boos vs Malakia in NY.

"all the focus was on him" really? cause the commentary kept talking about how Malakia has done it again and how he has Cody's number...

i swear it could have been another squash match and you guys still would be crying.. can't wait til he's a super heel and you all bitch and moan every week. will be entertaining as shit lmaooooo

my boy Malakia is over as shit, they're gonna keep pushing him, and good on Cody for doing the job AGAIN.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> This is simply not true. There is 3 other people doing the exact same title Behind the scenes as him and yet hes the only one that has booked the way he is. All those other guys guys haven't had anything significant the way Cody has been. It's the little details that people are not paying attention to because they're just thinking people are obsessing and and thinking it's wins and losses. It's it's not easy to criticize him because of his position it's easy to criticize him because of what he is doing with his booking. And people need to Keep hearing this because they don't seem to get it but it's not about wins or losses


If Cody had no backstage power and was still booked the exact same way, do you think there would be nearly as many complaints about his booking? I don't think there would be.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

It’s just poor storytelling.

Cody gets squashed easily.

Cody then disappears for several weeks, does no additional training or regrouping whilst he’s away, while his opponent gets stronger by squashing everybody linked to Cody.

Then Cody returns with a new unnecessary look and does better in the second match and the guy who originally squashed him easily either loses (Brodie) or has to cheat and get help from distractions to win (Black).

It makes no sense. Cody gets squashed easily in match 1, does nothing to improve between match 1 and 2, then does better in match 2 against a stronger opponent.

It’s like Rocky 3 where Rocky loses easily to Mr T, but then instead of putting the extra training in with Apollo creed, Rocky just turns up a few weeks later with blonde hair or new shorts and wins or loses because of cheating (I.e. not clean)

20,000 fans aren’t wrong about Cody.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

What's with this narrative that fans want to hate Cody?

In 2019 wasn't everyone saying he was the most over face in the industry and that it was refreshing for a traditional whitemeat babyface to get so over in the age of tweeners and cool heels?

Fans WANT to like Cody but his character and booking can be so pompous and over-the-top it's obnoxious.

I'm happy Malakai won but I don't like how he needed Cody to be distracted by Arn, mist to Cody's face and a surprise roll-up to do so. He isn't some chickenshit heel, he's a dominant destroyer he should've won clean with the Black Mass. If you're gonna put someone over might as well do it strong.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Cody’s NOTHING like Triple H, but his booking is for sure annoying and all over the place.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Prosper said:


> Cody once again proved that he isn't anywhere near close to what Triple H was despite what @bdon (love you bro lol) and social media have to say, the guy has been losing like crazy and tonight he put Black over once again. He put over MJF, Darby, Brodie Lee, Jericho and now Black. He never wins the big matches. It's honestly time for the guy to go heel. After tonight's reactions and even Cody's actions within the match, it seems apparent that this is the direction they're going in. But yeah, the Cody hate has been unwarranted before tonight, and after Grand Slam, those discussions in my opinion need to die.


It has been discussed a whole heap of times on here, it isn't about wins or losses.

Brodie Lee - Yeah, beat Cody once sure but Cody came back and beat him 6 weeks later. That isn't putting someone over, he let Brodie win a match in the feud.

Chris Jericho - He lost to Jericho and Jericho is a bigger star, he never put him over.

Darby Allin - Didn't really advance after beating Cody. Cody still took his spotlight afterwards, Darby didn't really start getting over until Sting jumped on board and Tony started booking him well.

That leaves two:

Malakai - He's put him over twice, if this is the feud ender and Malakai goes onto bigger things then great.

MJF - He did put MJF over but MJF has never really advanced past the point he was back then. Not sure we can blame MJF for that though


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Nah, Cody deserved every single boo. That crowd was fully prepared for him to go over. That's how obnoxious his booking is.*


I guess Cody Rhodes proved everyone else in that building (including yourself) wrong by putting over Malakai Black once again tonight.

For the record, *you* are particularly the last person on here who gets to complain about another wrestler having "obnoxious" booking.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> I guess Cody Rhodes proved everyone else in that building (including yourself) wrong by putting over Malakai Black once again tonight.
> 
> For the record, *you* are particularly the last person on here who gets to complain about another wrestler having "obnoxious" booking.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news DC but a thumb to the eye and an inside cradle isn't putting someone over. It's called a tainted win.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Getting the tattoo in the neck was the beginning of the end for Cody.
It's impossible to fully cheer someone like that.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *I hate to be the bearer of bad news* DC but a thumb to the eye and an inside cradle isn't putting someone over. It's called a tainted win.


Ok, Wade Barrett


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Ok, Wade Barrett


Lol you just deflected instead of disproving his point, a thumb and mist to the eye followed by a cradle isn't a clean victory.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Cody once again proved that he isn't anywhere near close to what Triple H was despite what @bdon (love you bro lol) and social media have to say, the guy has been losing like crazy and tonight he put Black over once again. He put over MJF, Darby, Brodie Lee, Jericho and now Black. He never wins the big matches. It's honestly time for the guy to go heel. After tonight's reactions and even Cody's actions within the match, it seems apparent that this is the direction they're going in. But yeah, the Cody hate has been unwarranted before tonight, and after Grand Slam, those discussions in my opinion need to die.


its just meme-posting at this point


----------



## Jericolcaholic (Jul 26, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> This is simply not true. There is 3 other people doing the exact same title Behind the scenes as him and yet hes the only one that has booked the way he is. All those other guys guys haven't had anything significant the way Cody has been. It's the little details that people are not paying attention to because they're just thinking people are obsessing and and thinking it's wins and losses. It's it's not easy to criticize him because of his position it's easy to criticize him because of what he is doing with his booking. And people need to Keep hearing this because they don't seem to get it but it's not about wins or losses


Wait what? 
Those other 3 guys have held titles for the majority of the last year..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Lol you just deflected instead of disproving his point, a thumb and mist to the eye followed by a cradle isn't a clean victory.


That wasn't even meant to be deflection on my part, dude. It was a friendly rib/banter since the first part of his post was just too tempting for me to not say that.

Anyway, some of you folks focus *way* too much over how Cody loses. Hell, Black SQUASHED him within 6 minutes just 2 months ago.

The bigger picture here is that Black has officially beaten Cody TWICE now. I think he's probably the ONLY wrestler in AEW who can even say that (unless I'm forgetting someone else here).


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Anyway, some of you folks focus *way* too much over how Cody loses. Hell, Black SQUASHED him within 6 minutes just 2 months ago.


Only lost 3 times this year though


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone who think Cody is NEAR Triple H levels is clearly blind, didn’t see Triple H in the 2000s, or was a fan of his boring delusional ass. 

Cody losing to Black by cheating is A OK.



Thomazbr said:


> Getting the tattoo in the neck was the beginning of the end for Cody.
> It's impossible to fully cheer someone like that.



Small neck tattoos are fine but what Cody did is dumb. Not here to judge his life choices, just his booking 😉


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

midgetlover69 said:


> theyre just haters. Everyone loves cody


Everyone except for 20000 haters you say? Lol.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Copying from the Dynamite thread





Prized Fighter said:


> You are just wrong on this one. Cody keeps making the same mistakes. Over done entrance complete with the homelander cosplay and his wife being unnecessarily with him, check. His match going 5 minutes too long with too much going on, check. Arn falls, Cody checks on him, turns around to black mist, black mass kick, pin. That is how the finish should have been. Everything else was drama for drama's sake. If Cody doesn't become a heel, then he is openly choosing to ignore the fans he claims to care about. 20,000 people booed him and celebrated the win after Black cheated. The guy who picked off all his closes friends was the babyface to the fans.





shandcraig said:


> your lack of seeing past pointless wins and loses is disturbing. you dont understand the story basics. cody lost a match and no one cares. cody took the spot and focus in that entire match and walked out with people having focus on what he did. so your lack of logic of understanding these points is something you should try to open your eyes to.
> 
> stop focusing on wins and loses, they dont matter .no one cares and that is not what we are talking about
> 
> there is nothing tonight that cody did that so called put black over.



These 3/4 posters literally take the words out of my mouth. Couldn't have had said it better myself.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Copying from the Dynamite thread


.. It's almost like he has to stay somewhat strong for a win over him to be worth anything


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

HHH was a draw so yep, Cody is not HHH


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DaveRA said:


> Cody is awesome and does the best for AEW. I think it would be cool if he becomes a heel then win the title.


Cool Cody does cool thing!!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

wrasslin_casual said:


> HHH was a draw so yep, Cody is not HHH


HHH _*was* _a draw u_hhh. _


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree with prosper. Nothing he has done till now that should be hated on. Now people are complaining he shouldn't even be protected in defeat? GTFOH.. you guys do realize he has yet to win the world title right?

As mind boggling it is, calling him triple H is actually a compliment to him for he's seen by the masses as a 10+ time champion when he has never won a world title even once!. Let that sink in. The guy carries himself as a star, is good in the ring, has a great promo ability and is one of the 5 reasons why AEW is a thing.

Perfect opening for a heel turn for Cody. I want him to turn heel, recreate 4hm, win the world title and shit on all these haters for like 6 months nonstop without remorse. I will enjoy every second of it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> I agree with prosper. Nothing he has done till now that should be hated on. Now people are complaining he shouldn't even be protected in defeat? GTFOH.. you guys do realize he has yet to win the world title right?
> 
> As mind boggling it is, calling him triple H is actually a compliment to him for he's seen by the masses as a 10+ time champion when he has never won a world title even once!. Let that sink in. The guy carries himself as a star, is good in the ring, has a great promo ability and is one of the 5 reasons why AEW is a thing.
> 
> Perfect opening for a heel turn for Cody. I want him to turn heel, recreate 4hm, win the world title and shit on all these haters for like 6 months nonstop without remorse. I will enjoy every second of it.


He’ll get them to cheer him once he’s heel 🤣


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Michael Myers 1991 said:


> Imagine being the son of Dusty Rhodes and not wrestling because Randy Lahey from WF said so...


Imagine being the son of Dusty Rhodes and not wrestling because you're shit at telling stories and nobody wants to see you on their screen instead.

Your post would actually make some sense if people were booing Dustin as well, but Dustin seems to be somewhat liked by the community. GEE I WONDER WHY


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> He’ll get them to cheer him once he’s heel 🤣


truer words were never said


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Definition of Technician said:


> He’ll get them to cheer him once he’s heel 🤣


Force them to cheer!  

Restart his entrance because the crowd just isn't behind him enough.. I mean I like Cody but for real If I had to sit through his intro a second time, I would be fucking furious!!! -- even watching at home with a DVR fast forward buffer. 

Fuck. That. Noise.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ratedr4life said:


> I think after tonight, they have to turn him heel.
> 
> I think they already know what they have to do and so does Cody who comes out looking like Homelander. He's a babyface in his own mind.


I think this was the plan all along. Malakai said in his promo prior to the match very clearly.. that Cody can't beat him until he changes. Now that it has been proven right, along with how he reacted to boos, it's definitely happening.

Malakai wins the feud. Cody slowly turns heel and his transition to Homelander is complete. Haters get to hate regardless. Everybody wins.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah it's time for Cody to turn heel. Also they need to look into turning Black face, the crowd is just not gonna boo that guy right now.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Im sorry, but people who act like cody is this unstoppable force that never loses and always wins don't know wtf they're talking about. They think they do, but they don't. From what I've seen, he's lost more than he's won.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

It's been quite clear for a while that Cody has enjoyed playing up to the stereotype of being an AEW version of Triple H with the brass ring, massive entrances etc. 

But it's just a stereotype, it's nothing to do with his real character and (as we saw last night) he's worked towards building this public perception of him because he's a fantastic storyteller.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Copying from the Dynamite thread


*And had to make Black look foolish by getting jumped on and choked by a 130 lb actress. No one gains anything from feuding with Cody in victory nor defeat. *


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Buster Baxter said:


> Yeah it's time for Cody to turn heel. Also they need to look into turning Black face, the crowd is just not gonna boo that guy right now.


Why turn Black face ?

You can cheer a heel if you want, some of you have to stop with this idea that only good guys should be cheered.
In some movies the most popular character is the bad guy, it's not real life fans have the right to prefer a bad guy


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

It´s not about wins and losses. It´s not even about titles, tiles are just props.
It´s about presentation and TV time. And whenever Cody is on he gets the biggest entrance and a significant amount of time just for that. When people beat Cody, he always makes sure he looks good in defeat, so the narrative of Cody always putting people over is wrong. If he comes out looking best and had the focus on him, he´s not putting anyone over even if he lose a match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> .. It's almost like he has to stay somewhat strong for a win over him to be worth anything


He literally has no losses that are clean. If you want to beat Cody clean, you better hope Hollywood is calling.

Cody is literally the only character that gets the WWE-level Superman booking.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *And had to make Black look foolish by getting jumped on and choked by a 130 lb actress. No one gains anything from feuding with Cody in victory nor defeat. *


I think Black is going yo be allowed to maintain his heat in this feud, which will be a first for Cody.


yeahright2 said:


> It´s not about wins and losses. It´s not even about titles, tiles are just props.
> It´s about presentation and TV time. And whenever Cody is on he gets the biggest entrance and a significant amount of time just for that. When people beat Cody, he always makes sure he looks good in defeat, so the narrative of Cody always putting people over is wrong. If he comes out looking best and had the focus on him, he´s not putting anyone over even if he lose a match.


I have asked them numerous times to address my points about why Cody must always get the lion’s share of the heat, thus stealing the audience’s attention away from those he is putting over, and they refuse to respond!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cody loses a title match that states he can never challenge for the title again, honors that so far. Fans: what an asshole obviously jerichos the biggest star thats why.

Gets owned by Brodie lee only takes the title after brodie gets sick and cant hold onto the title. Fans: lol same old cody

Loses the mjf feud: wasnt a good win cuz hes not a main eventer now. Who cares that he was stuck in a year long feud with jericho cuz jericho needed to get his win back, all cody's fault.

Loses clean as fuck to Darby then moves onto another feud. Fans: He made the feud all about him.

Loses twice to Malachi after fans say he's def going to get his win back. Fans: Malachi the heel had to cheat the second time and cody totes didnt improve cuz we didnt see him on tv.

At this points fans deserve the hhh version of cody so that they have something to really whine about.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bdon said:


> He literally has no losses that are clean. If you want to beat Cody clean, you better hope Hollywood is calling.
> 
> Cody is literally the only character that gets the WWE-level Superman booking.


Name the amount of supposed me guys that darby has a win over, I'll go first.

Cody Rhodes and ......


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Name the amount of supposed me guys that darby has a win over, I'll go first.
> 
> Cody Rhodes and ......


When he won with a rollup and was forced to have Cody overshadowing him in his Team
Taz feud for the next month? Explain that away. Explain why Cody had to be the focal point of Team Tax’s beatdowns with Darby’s lifeless body in the corner? How is that giving Darby the heat and audience’s attention? Wouldn’t it better serve Darby to have Cody be the lifeless body in the corner, and Darby being the one in the center of the ring with the camera and audience’s focus?

Address the little things. None of us care if Cody wins or loses, but how that story is portrayed DOES matter to us.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bdon said:


> When he won with a rollup and was forced to have Cody overshadowing him in his Team
> Taz feud for the next month? Explain that away. Explain why Cody had to be the focal point of Team Tax’s beatdowns with Darby’s lifeless body in the corner? How is that giving Darby the heat and audience’s attention? Wouldn’t it better serve Darby to have Cody be the lifeless body in the corner, and Darby being the one in the center of the ring with the camera and audience’s focus?
> 
> Address the little things. None of us care if Cody wins or loses, but how that story is portrayed DOES matter to us.


Wasnt that also the part where sting came in and became darby's manager while cody moved on to other things or are you looking to twist everything cody does in aew into a fuck cody moment?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Wasnt that also the part where sting came in and became darby's manager while cody moved on to other things or are you looking to twist everything cody does in aew into a fuck cody moment?


There was an entire month of Team Taz beatdowns that made Cody the focal point. Think back: Full Gear was early November, Winter is Coming was early December.

Darby as a newly crowned TNT Champion had to deal with Cody overshadowing and being the focal point of his segments almost nightly for an entire month. Why would you not keep the audience’s attention by having Cody next to Darby, but have the beatdowns end with Cody lifeless in the corner with Darby dead center of the ring for the camera and audiences to focus its attention on him?

Address my points without deflecting. I want answers. How is that good for Darby to look like a knocked out geek laying in the corner lifeless with his opponent not even wanting to beat him down, despite them wanting the belt he has?


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> your lack of seeing past pointless wins and loses is disturbing. you dont understand the story basics. cody lost a match and no one cares. cody took the spot and focus in that entire match and walked out with people having focus on what he did. so your lack of logic of understanding these points is something you should try to open your eyes to.
> 
> stop focusing on wins and loses, they dont matter .no one cares and that is not what we are talking about
> 
> there is nothing tonight that cody did that so called put black over.


Speak for yourself. I was hoping Cody was gonna beat that ugly freak! Im just praying AEW doesn't hire Wyatt's fat ass too.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

No dea what people have said before this, but I assume everyone caught on to the fact he was dressed like Homelander, had Brandi do whatever the hell she did and he also just generally heeled it up.

You know what else he did? Lost. I’m at the point now that I want him to do exactly what all of his biggest critics accuse him of. I hope he goes on a massive power trip and doesn’t lose for god knows how long just because. You want HHH 2.0? I hope you all are about to get it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bdon said:


> There was an entire month of Team Taz beatdowns that made Cody the focal point. Think back: Full Gear was early November, Winter is Coming was early December.
> 
> Darby as a newly crowned TNT Champion had to deal with Cody overshadowing and being the focal point of his segments almost nightly for an entire month. Why would you not keep the audience’s attention by having Cody next to Darby, but have the beatdowns end with Cody lifeless in the corner with Darby dead center of the ring for the camera and audiences to focus its attention on him?
> 
> Address my points without deflecting. I want answers. How is that good for Darby to look like a knocked out geek laying in the corner lifeless with his opponent not even wanting to beat him down, despite them wanting the belt he has?


Darby literally beat team taz by overcoming said beatdowns to defend his title establishing himself as an underdog champion. Once sting arrived on the scene, Cody left and never looked back and darby was established as the champion. BTW the champ was the focal point of that feud, not cody hence the beatdowns being focused on him.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Look, I'm not on the Cody hate train but that match was a total disaster.

This feud needs to end now.



Arkham258 said:


> I think Cody's awesome. I don't know what the wrestling community has turned on him. AEW is smart though. They made the right call with Black going over and I found the match very enjoyable
> 
> Black is the best heel in AEW right now. Fuck MJF. Yes, MJF can talk and piss people off, but I like heels that are intimidating and can actually kick a baby face's ass. Plus, he looked good in the ring. I like his wrestling style and his metal entrance is the best one in the company right now and I don't say that lightly
> 
> Black is cool as fuck. Him and Miro are the best heels in AEW


I sort of agree. No one is getting the heat that MJF gets though.

But Black isn't going to get those reactions if he keeps feuding with Cody like this. Last night felt like a double turn waiting to happen.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Darby literally beat team taz by overcoming said beatdowns to defend his title establishing himself as an underdog champion. Once sting arrived on the scene, Cody left and never looked back and darby was established as the champion. BTW the champ was the focal point of that feud, not cody hence the beatdowns being focused on him.


No! You do NOT get to do some revisionist history shit here. Every time the beatdowns came, Brian Cage who was Darby’s upcoming opponent was seen fighting Cody with Darby lifeless in the corner.

Once Sting arrived, Darby BECAME the focal point, but until that moment, Cody was overshadowing Darby massively as if he and TNT didn’tquite trust the kid with the title.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bdon said:


> No! You do NOT get to do some revisionist history shit here. Every time the beatdowns came, Brian Cage who was Darby’s upcoming opponent was seen fighting Cody with Darby lifeless in the corner.
> 
> Once Sting arrived, Darby BECAME the focal point, but until that moment, Cody was overshadowing Darby massively as if he and TNT didn’tquite trust the kid with the title.


So now cody is an asshole for defending darby from further harm?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Don't turn him heel like a real heel. Play the guy whos thinking hes a babyface doing over the top stuff but its actually the unlikebale one. Like prime Cena. I think that would be cool.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I can understand why Cody would grate on people - he's all about the drama and his ego is regularly on show. He does need a heel turn too, so hopefully that's in the pipeline. 

The HHH comparisons are lazy and inaccurate though. Yes he does make sure he comes out of losses not looking buried - but that's exactly what I'd expect from an EVP and one of the stars of AEW. He's not a jobber at the end of the day and a win over him still needs to mean something - if he just lost convincingly every time it wouldn't. Darby went onto a nice programme after Cody and is a breakout star now. Hopefully Malakai Black goes in the same direction.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> .. It's almost like he has to stay somewhat strong for a win over him to be worth anything





zkorejo said:


> I agree with prosper. Nothing he has done till now that should be hated on. Now people are complaining he shouldn't even be protected in defeat? GTFOH.. you guys do realize he has yet to win the world title right?
> 
> As mind boggling it is, calling him triple H is actually a compliment to him for he's seen by the masses as a 10+ time champion when he has never won a world title even once!. Let that sink in. The guy carries himself as a star, is good in the ring, has a great promo ability and is one of the 5 reasons why AEW is a thing.
> 
> Perfect opening for a heel turn for Cody. I want him to turn heel, recreate 4hm, win the world title and shit on all these haters for like 6 months nonstop without remorse. I will enjoy every second of it.





The Definition of Technician said:


> He’ll get them to cheer him once he’s heel





LifeInCattleClass said:


> truer words were never said


So let me get this straight Cody got booed out the arena tonight, has steadily been picking up boos all year, but you folk think it's just a couple people on here being difficult?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Cody loses a title match that states he can never challenge for the title again, honors that so far. Fans: what an asshole obviously jerichos the biggest star thats why.
> 
> Gets owned by Brodie lee only takes the title after brodie gets sick and cant hold onto the title. Fans: lol same old cody
> 
> ...


Brodie got sick after the loss to Cody. Unless you're saying AEW and Cody let a sick Brodie wrestle a dog collar match so Cody could win a belt


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> So now cody is an asshole for defending darby from further harm?


No, no. You’re missing the point, bro. Haha

I am saying it is perfectly fine to have Cody stick by Darby post Darby win. It helps establish Darby further to the crowd, emotionally investing in him by having him next to Cody who they are already emotionally invested.

You with me still..?

The issue arises, as it often does in most things involving Cody, when he takes it just a step too far: letting Darby hit the Coffin Drop but gets rolled up by Cody, gets put into the triangle by Jake Hager but sneaks the win with Hager celebrating as Cody’s music plays making him look stupid, etc.

Cody coming out to help his much respected opponent is good stuff, but either through ego or lack of storytelling psychology, Cody puts the focus of the audience and the camera on him in having Team Taz focus the beatdown on him as Darby’s lifeless body lays in the corner. 

The lasting image is where the heat is, and far too often Cody makes sure he gets the lasting image, which (again) either by design or ignorance steals the heat off where it belongs: the guy you are attempting to give the rub to.

Compare the visuals of how Cody attempted to give the rub to Darby and how Omega gave the rub to Hangman:

- Darby in the corner lifeless and Cody with the camera’s (and by association the audience’s) attention

vs

- Omega being the one always selling for the opponent, providing Page the opportunity to be the one getting always getting the hot tag that cleans house.

Cody winning and losing is not an issue. It’s the extra stuff he always has to add in, the Try-Hard stuff. *Would Darby get more of the rub being seen in the background lifeless with Cody having the camera’s focus, or would Darby shine more and receive more of the audience’s sympathy if it were Cody in the corner and Darby the one left on his knees with hosses like Hobbs and Cage standing over him, punching, and beating him? *


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I can understand why Cody would grate on people - he's all about the drama and his ego is regularly on show. He does need a heel turn too, so hopefully that's in the pipeline.
> 
> The HHH comparisons are lazy and inaccurate though. Yes he does make sure he comes out of losses not looking buried - but that's exactly what I'd expect from an EVP and one of the stars of AEW. He's not a jobber at the end of the day and a win over him still needs to mean something - if he just lost convincingly every time it wouldn't. Darby went onto a nice programme after Cody and is a breakout star now. Hopefully Malakai Black goes in the same direction.


As someone who I think is fair, could you address my bolded section above..?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> So let me get this straight Cody got booed out the arena tonight, has steadily been picking up boos all year, but you folk think it's just a couple people on here being difficult?


It’s much simpler than “he’s like Triple H” why he got booed. 

He has a reality show coming up, not the stuff the hardcore are into; most hate his wife and her involvements in stuff, some booking decisions were weird with start/stop stuff (mini very personal random feud with Penta for example), but most importantly and the obvious reason, he was facing a much more popular guy in Black who is new on the scene and people want to see him rise.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It’s much simpler than “he’s like Triple H” why he got booed.
> 
> He has a reality show coming up, not the stuff the hardcore are into; most hate his wife and her involvements in stuff, some booking decisions were weird with start/stop stuff (mini very personal random feud with Penta for example), but most importantly and the obvious reason, he was facing a much more popular guy in Black who is new on the scene and people want to see him rise.


Ahh so it's the reality show, his wife, and Black it's totally not him. So Cody has been building heat for months to the point he was getting boos against Anthony Ogogo but we'll ignore that. We'll ignore that last year he was pretty damn over and he was filming shows and still married to Brandi. We'll ignore crowds will dual chants these days. Got you.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It’s much simpler than “he’s like Triple H” why he got booed.
> 
> He has a reality show coming up, not the stuff the hardcore are into; most hate his wife and her involvements in stuff, some booking decisions were weird with start/stop stuff (mini very personal random feud with Penta for example), but most importantly and the obvious reason, he was facing a much more popular guy in Black who is new on the scene and people want to see him rise.


I agree with everything until the Black part. I think Black was intended to be a badass heel by beating down the babyface Cody, but what they didn’t realize was that the crowd had already turned on Cody. There is now no way in hell Black can feud with Cody and maintain any sort of heel heat.

They have to be very careful with both Black and Cody going forward: you don’t want Black having to be a babyface, which buries his character work, but you also don’t want Cody turning heel to be a justification for Cody getting even MORE shenanigans and air time, which could become full-on Go Away Heat.

I have faith they’ll adjust accordingly and even seen some signs that Cody was leaning into the hated babyface. Just have to be careful going forward.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440796975851397124
Cody will always have my respect because without him and the Elite, AEW would not exist. It all started from a couple of tweets remember, and Cody accepting the 10k challenge. They embarked on a quest with TK and have built the first truly major alternative to the WWE since the sad day WCW died.

It brought back fans like myself who had focused on Japanese wrestling for years and I'll be forever grateful for that.

I don't like much of what Cody has done in the past year, but he's still a super talented guy who deserves to be in the spotlight. Year one Cody in AEW was the MVP of the company. Fans booing him will one day cheer him when AEW has a HoF and he is one of the first in it.

I'm all in for the Super Elite+ of Kenny, Cody, Cole and the Bucks. "We started this place and you WILL respect us."


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

KingofKings1524 said:


> No dea what people have said before this, but I assume everyone caught on to the fact he was dressed like Homelander, had Brandi do whatever the hell she did and he also just generally heeled it up.
> 
> You know what else he did? Lost. I’m at the point now that I want him to do exactly what all of his biggest critics accuse him of. I hope he goes on a massive power trip and doesn’t lose for god knows how long just because. You want HHH 2.0? I hope you all are about to get it.


people miss the small psychological stuff Cody does

he kinda looks angry at the crowd which is booing him (cause he keeps leading them there) then hesitates, does a move and it gets countered

i don’t know why peeps don’t think he is exactly where he wants to be by design


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jericolcaholic said:


> Wait what?
> Those other 3 guys have held titles for the majority of the last year..


Because it Made sense. Neither of them were consistent special moment regardless of win loss constant consistent cry baby Promo from day one. It's not about Windsor losses people don't understand it's not about belts.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It's utterly hilarious that people are so fixated on wins and losses. 

The fact that Cody lost twice and yet he still got the shine of of both matches and stood out with his moments and people Focus on the fact that he lost as some sort of example says enough about people's ability to be be un aware of the psychology

This discussion is hopeless


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> people miss the small psychological stuff Cody does
> 
> he kinda looks angry at the crowd which is booing him (cause he keeps leading them there) then hesitates, does a move and it gets countered
> 
> i don’t know why peeps don’t think he is exactly where he wants to be by design



Of course he is.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> So let me get this straight
> 
> 
> The list of things Cody isn't allowed to do
> ...


I spat my tea out laughing when I read that, brilliant response you legitimately made me laugh


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s not about wins and losses. It´s not even about titles, tiles are just props.
> It´s about presentation and TV time. And whenever Cody is on he gets the biggest entrance and a significant amount of time just for that. When people beat Cody, he always makes sure he looks good in defeat, so the narrative of Cody always putting people over is wrong. If he comes out looking best and had the focus on him, he´s not putting anyone over even if he lose a match.


*Exactly. What did Black gain from squashing Cody, then almost losing to him in a long competitive match before a distraction occurred? That's without even mentioning making him go 15 minutes with Lee Johnson and Dustin, and having his kick blocked by 80 year old Arn Anderson.*


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Imagine being the son of Dusty Rhodes and not wrestling because you're shit at telling stories and nobody wants to see you on their screen instead.
> 
> Your post would actually make some sense if people were booing Dustin as well, but Dustin seems to be somewhat liked by the community. GEE I WONDER WHY


Who is nobody? Plenty of people want to see Cody.. maybe not cheer him. I would prefer him as a heel tbh.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Michael Myers 1991 said:


> Who is nobody? Plenty of people want to see Cody.. maybe not cheer him. I would prefer him as a heel tbh.


Nobody is nobody, possibly Terence Hill if you really wanna reach. Don't be silly.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

bdon said:


> As someone who I think is fair, could you address my bolded section above..?


I think your bolded is a fair point - Darby would've looked stronger in the way you laid it out. No issues with that assessment. 

The reason it doesn't bother me so much is, at the end of the day, Cody still is an EVP and a big name so a) any win over him should be valuable for a rising star, and b) he needs to maintain some strength despite picking up these losses. 

If were talking about a lesser name putting someone over I would expect a cleaner loss.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> So now cody is an asshole for defending darby from further harm?


Cody is an asshole for shoving himself into the Darby storyline and in front of the protagonist as the babyface saviour hero that nobody asked for. He's a spotlight-hogging narcissist.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Cody is an asshole for shoving himself into the Darby storyline and in front of the protagonist as the babyface saviour hero that nobody asked for. He's a spotlight-hogging narcissist.


Tell em, bd-…

err

Tell ‘em, Kopros!


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

bdon said:


> Sean Spears kicked out of 3 of them. Cody does not protect his finisher at all.


Fuck sake I'm sure even Sonny Kiss kicked out of that move, as a finisher it's a joke.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Exactly. What did Black gain from squashing Cody, then almost losing to him in a long competitive match before a distraction occurred? That's without even mentioning making him go 15 minutes with Lee Johnson and Dustin, and having his kick blocked by 80 year old Arn Anderson.*



He barely got Acknowledged last night because people were too busy booing Cody even though he won the match. As I always say it's not who wins or loses but who's booked to shine above all


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

AliFrazier100 said:


> I can't comment on Cody's on screen history with AEW because I wasn't following closely for most of it. But I will say Cody is in an awful position. Because he has backstage control over what goes on, any success or shining moments he has whatsoever are going to come with criticism, just like Triple H. If Triple H only won half as many world titles as he did and main evented half as many WrestleManias, he still would have gotten a lot of criticism.


I think that is what it is, he is the guy in charge. He never got this hate prior to Aew so it makes sense. He is nowhere near Jeff jarret or triple h, or even Kevin Nash, who I am a big fan of but put the wcw world title on himself and ended Goldberg ‘s streak.

Hell at times on wwe he got a push to. Vince made the decision to make him a two time intercontinental champion, a six time tag team champion. Also he beat reigns and Rollins along with his brother in the main event of raw to win those titles. Vince did that. It was only until stardust he became undone.

To me his push was not that much less in wwe than Aew other than his world title match with Jericho.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bdon said:


> No, no. You’re missing the point, bro. Haha
> 
> I am saying it is perfectly fine to have Cody stick by Darby post Darby win. It helps establish Darby further to the crowd, emotionally investing in him by having him next to Cody who they are already emotionally invested.
> 
> ...


Who got more of a rub Darby who won his aforementioned feud or Page who lost his feud not even on a ppv? Its all about wins and losses all that other shit is for people to look for shit to hate him on cuz he takes more losses/ loses more feuds than any other main event guy


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Who got more of a rub Darby who won his aforementioned feud or Page who lost his feud not even on a ppv? Its all about wins and losses all that other shit is for people to look for shit to hate him on cuz he takes more losses/ loses more feuds than any other main event guy


Ok, you think wins and losses actually matter in a predetermined sport where ALL of the boys tell you it’s about the stories they’re telling.

You’ll be ignored from this point forward, because your opinion is too childish. Be gone.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Solomonster made an interesting point that the reason people hate on Cody is because his character has been kind of directionless and that he also spends too much time off TV doing other projects


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> Ok, you think wins and losses actually matter in a predetermined sport where ALL of the boys tell you it’s about the stories they’re telling.
> 
> You’ll be ignored from this point forward, because your opinion is too childish. Be gone.



These delusional peeps have no clue. Wins or loses mean nothing and Cody getting the rub the last 2 times he lost to black says explains that.
They refuse to except the facts


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If Cody forces Black to wrestle him again on the premise of “I HAVE to beat this guy”, then that will be a second time that Cody will have stolen a gimmick off Jericho in a matter of months. First time was when he just HAD to work with Orange Cassidy last year fresh off Cassidy’s feud with Jericho. This time he will be stealing the Jericho obsession with beating MJF.

Not to mention when he was randomly inserted into the Team Taz and Darby Allin feud when it was actually Mox who had been building Darby up for weeks prior and was supposed to have a trios match with Darby, Mox, and Hobbs, then Cody randomly got put in that story instead…


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

bdon said:


> He literally has no losses that are clean. If you want to beat Cody clean, you better hope Hollywood is calling.
> 
> Cody is literally the only character that gets the WWE-level Superman booking.


Brodie, Malakai, MJF.......


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

bdon said:


> I think Black is going yo be allowed to maintain his heat in this feud, which will be a first for Cody.
> 
> I have asked them numerous times to address my points about why Cody must always get the lion’s share of the heat, thus stealing the audience’s attention away from those he is putting over, and they refuse to respond!


i'll respond weirdo!

MJF beat him and was going straight into a fued with Mox for double or nothing Covid hit, MJF couldn't appear on the shows for weeks. by the time he could double or nothing was close by. no time to build a fued with Mox, no time to become #1 contender

Archer. the guy AEW has had nothing for since the Cody fued? lemme guess, Cody doesn't want him getting any screen time.......

Brodie, made to look like a beast was put into a storyline with Hangman before he got sick unfortunately

Darby, handed him the tnt title, Sting became Darby's manager. what a demotion lmao

Malakia, lost to him twice...

so he's buried QT and that Ogogo dude.....what a prick lmaooooo


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

bdon said:


> When he won with a rollup and was forced to have Cody overshadowing him in his Team
> Taz feud for the next month? Explain that away. Explain why Cody had to be the focal point of Team Tax’s beatdowns with Darby’s lifeless body in the corner? How is that giving Darby the heat and audience’s attention? Wouldn’t it better serve Darby to have Cody be the lifeless body in the corner, and Darby being the one in the center of the ring with the camera and audience’s focus?
> 
> Address the little things. None of us care if Cody wins or loses, but how that story is portrayed DOES matter to us.


this is such cap and you're literally making stuff up now to fit your bs narrative lmao

the same Taz fued Darby was in for months while Cody had one match vs them?

stop making things up. it makes you look weirder then you already are....


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Double turn in this feud is the way to go. Malakai going full Cm Punk on Cody. "You know why these people despise you Cody. You know why they cheer house of black even though I am a bad man. Its because they see through your hypocrosy.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> It's utterly hilarious that people are so fixated on wins and losses.
> 
> The fact that Cody lost twice and yet he still got the shine of of both matches and stood out with his moments and people Focus on the fact that he lost as some sort of example says enough about people's ability to be be un aware of the psychology
> 
> This discussion is hopeless


imagaine getting squashed in 5 mins then beatdown after a post match promo and and being told you shine lol


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

bdon said:


> If Cody forces Black to wrestle him again on the premise of “I HAVE to beat this guy”, then that will be a second time that Cody will have stolen a gimmick off Jericho in a matter of months. First time was when he just HAD to work with Orange Cassidy last year fresh off Cassidy’s feud with Jericho. This time he will be stealing the Jericho obsession with beating MJF.
> 
> Not to mention when he was randomly inserted into the Team Taz and Darby Allin feud when it was actually Mox who had been building Darby up for weeks prior and was supposed to have a trios match with Darby, Mox, and Hobbs, then Cody randomly got put in that story instead…


was Jericho stealing from Cody when he fueded with MJF?

lol "randomly inserted" like team taz didn't attack both guys after their match


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Stylebender said:


> Double turn in this feud is the way to go. Malakai going full Cm Punk on Cody. "You know why these people despise you Cody. You know why they cheer house of black even though I am a bad man. Its because they see through your hypocrosy.


You don’t want Black to become a face, though. They have to be very, very careful with this.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

all the anti Cody people know that Mox hasn't lost clean, right? not to Omega, the Bucks double teamed him in the tag title match, he "got stuck in barbed wirse" vs Archer?

Jericho hasn't lost clean since he's been a face?

MJF cheats to win a majority of his matches?

but then "he's gettign the spotlight" which is a bunch of lies lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He's nowhere cloooooose to Triple H. The only thing similar about Triple H and Cody is that they are both executives. That's literally their only similarity. Give me the long list of people Cody Rhodes has buried, I'll wait.

I'm not a fan of Cody, yes he has a big ego with his entourage and the extravagant entrances etc. But he's not close to Triple H in terms of ego and burying people.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Botchy SinCara said:


> So let me get this straight
> 
> 
> The list of things Cody isn't allowed to do
> ...


Lmao that's pretty accurate. If Cody jobbed himself out people would complain that he's only doing it to try and make himself seem humble. He can't win.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Lmao that's pretty accurate. If Cody jobbed himself out people would complain that he's only doing it to try and make himself seem humble. He can't win.


Address my comments about the heat


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

these people that defend this must enjoy movies the rock stars in


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's nowhere cloooooose to Triple H. The only thing similar about Triple H and Cody is that they are both executives. That's literally their only similarity. Give me the long list of people Cody Rhodes has buried, I'll wait.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Cody, yes he has a big ego with his entourage and the extravagant entrances etc. But he's not close to Triple H in terms of ego and burying people.


and i guarantee all the names they come it with can be refuted very easily......i mean i already did it in this thread already lmao


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> these people that defend this must enjoy movies the rock stars in


you realize you're leader in this bs crusade @bdon had personally wished physical harm and hope he legitimately got hurt, right? do you realize how mental someone has to be to think that about a wrestling character?

those with glass houses shouldn't throw stones....


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

alex0816 said:


> you realize you're leader in this bs crusade @bdon had personally wished physical harm and hope he legitimately got hurt, right? do you realize how mental someone has to be to think that about a wrestling character?
> 
> those with glass houses shouldn't throw stones....



still having fun telling 20 thousand people they are wrong ?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> still having fun telling 20 thousand people they are wrong ?


wanna point out where i said that?

i love the narrative that 20,000 people were booing Cody cause they hate him so much.....

maybe they just love Malakai that much? since they popped for everything he did? and rightfully so? no? oh ok. 

have fun making things up along with your weirdo anti cody friends....


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol i cant talk with this dude anymore. hes so mad that people hate him. where the fuck was this dude 2 years ago


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> lol i cant talk with this dude anymore. hes so mad that people hate him. where the fuck was this dude 2 years ago


lmaooo you and the other weirdos are making shit up to fit your narrative

people love Malakai, that's why he was booed...

take your fat fucking L bro

Mox literally has done the same shit as Cody.....talk about it....Jericho hasn't lost clean as a face....talk about it.....


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> all the anti Cody people know that Mox hasn't lost clean, right? not to Omega, the Bucks double teamed him in the tag title match, he "got stuck in barbed wirse" vs Archer?
> 
> Jericho hasn't lost clean since he's been a face?
> 
> ...


I’m not anti-Cody because of his booking. I’m anti-Cody because as an AEW talent, he flat out sucks. He can’t play a face because he’s too generic, and while he could play a heel that is too similar to WWE style characters.

Cody had always felt out of place in AEW. He strikes me as a WWE lifer type talent trying to get over in front of an indy style crowd, and it simply won’t ever work.

Most AEW talents have a gritty-ness to them. Or at least an edge. Cody just the pampered son of a wildly more talented father.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> people love Malakai


Dude do you how much you have to suck as a face that the audience would rather cheer a Satan worshiper?

Put Black in there with 80% of the rest of the roster and he’d be booed

Put Black in there with someone like Jungle Boy, or Sammy, even Miro….Black would get booed. The only reason he was cheered is because fans hate Cody


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Randy Lahey said:


> Dude do you how much you have to suck as a face that the audience would rather cheer a Satan worshiper?
> 
> Put Black in there with 80% of the rest of the roster and he’d be booed
> 
> Put Black in there with someone like Jungle Boy, or Sammy, even Miro….Black would get booed. The only reason he was cheered is because fans hate Cody



you're wasting your time


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

being a heel will work in his favour with what hes been doing. we will all enjoy it !


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’m not anti-Cody because of his booking. I’m anti-Cody because as an AEW talent, he flat out sucks. He can’t play a face because he’s too generic, and while he could play a heel that is too similar to WWE style characters.
> 
> Cody had always felt out of place in AEW. He strikes me as a WWE lifer type talent trying to get over in front of an indy style crowd, and it simply won’t ever work.
> 
> Most AEW talents have a gritty-ness to them. Or at least an edge. Cody just the pampered son of a wildly more talented father.


if you don't like Cody, that's more power to you, not everyone is gonna like a guy. my problem is people literally making things up about how he stole the spotlight from Darby and Malakai and buried MJF......cause none of that is true.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Dude do you how much you have to suck as a face that the audience would rather cheer a Satan worshiper?
> 
> Put Black in there with 80% of the rest of the roster and he’d be booed
> 
> Put Black in there with someone like Jungle Boy, or Sammy, even Miro….Black would get booed. The only reason he was cheered is because fans hate Cody


bro really?

sorry but that is the biggest L in this thread my guy

Malakai has been getting cheered since day 1 in AEW and not because he's fueded with Cody.....

like are we really gonna go down that route? Malakai isn't popular and no one likes him, it's just cause it's Cody.....

WOW lmaoooooooo


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

alex0816 said:


> if you don't like Cody, that's more power to you, not everyone is gonna like a guy. my problem is people literally making things up about how he stole the spotlight from Darby and Malakai and buried MJF......cause none of that is true.



im sure ill get banned for this because you're a baby but you're an idiot if you cant re watch that entire match and not say cody did not come out with the spot. wins and loses put aside because im they dont mind. entire match had 99 percent focus on codys psychology to protect him. he had the biggest reaction. you're avoiding facts and shitting on us for doing everything to explain it to you as simple as possible. im done having these stupid conversation

anyways im rooting for the heel turn, i think he might do it well. 

where is @Chip Chipperson when you need him lol


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> you're wasting your time


wanna refute any of what i said instead of just posting passive aggressive comments? no? oh cause you can't. ok cool. have a good night...


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> im sure ill get banned for this because you're a baby but you're an idiot if you cant re watch that entire match and not say cody did not come out with the spot. wins and loses put aside because im they dont mind. im dont having these stupid conversation


the spot where black got the pin and the commentary hyped up how he's 2-0 and has Cody's number?

i guess this idiot was actually paying attention instead of painting another BS narrative.....

done having a conversation cause you can't refute any of what i've said, you just ride bdon's dick and make shit up just like him instead of actually [aying attention to things


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol he doesnt even notice the entire story telling of the match. In that case I'm out, no argument here anymore.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

so we have

"you're an idiot" instead of trying to dispute my points

"Malakai gets booed against anyone else" WOW. FUCKING WOW

and of course the weirdo who has wished Cody legitimately got hurt/sick so he wouldn't be on tv anymore...

this should tell you everything you need to know about people on here who don't like Cody

take you L weirdos....


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> bro really?
> 
> sorry but that is the biggest L in this thread my guy
> 
> ...


I think people are excited to see Malakai in feuds. He’s over with the crowd certainly. But he’ll never be playing the face in any of his feuds.

The only time Black can get cheered is when he’s going against wrestlers with X-Pac heat. Black would get cheered vs people like Matt Hardy, Big Show, Cody, probably Christian too. The group of mediocre WWE lifers that don’t really appeal to an AEW audience.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> lol he doesnt even notice the entire story telling of the match. In that case I'm out, no argument here anymore.


the Story of the match that showed Malakai in contraol for a majority? 

oh but Cody bumped into arn and got spat in the face. what a spotlight hog

lmaooo this bozo is clueless....


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I think people are excited to see Malakai in feuds. He’s over with the crowd certainly. But he’ll never be playing the face in any of his feuds.
> 
> The only time Black can get cheered is when he’s going against wrestlers with X-Pac heat. Black would get cheered vs people like Matt Hardy, Big Show, Cody, probably Christian too. The group of mediocre WWE lifers that don’t really appeal to an AEW audience.


sorry dude but that is biggest load of crap.

he has the look, prescence, ability, he's been insanely popular for a while now.

it doesn't matter who he's in there with, he's gonna get at least 50/50 chants. Punk and Bryan are probably the only ones where majority of people cheer against him. Darby, Mox, Kenny, Eddie, Miro, he's getting 50/50 minimum, in some cases much more. 

dude is over as shit. it's 2021, you don't have to be a face to get people behind you. actually that hasn't been a thing since like Savage in the late 80s


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’m not anti-Cody because of his booking. I’m anti-Cody because as an AEW talent, he flat out sucks. He can’t play a face because he’s too generic, and while he could play a heel that is too similar to WWE style characters.
> 
> Cody had always felt out of place in AEW. He strikes me as a WWE lifer type talent trying to get over in front of an indy style crowd, and it simply won’t ever work.
> 
> Most AEW talents have a gritty-ness to them. Or at least an edge. Cody just the pampered son of a wildly more talented father.


I’m marking out for you so hard right now. Hah


----------



## THeWrestling-TsirhcItna (Aug 28, 2021)

wrasslin_casual said:


> HHH was a draw so yep, Cody is not HHH


Not going to drag on this response.

That's a bold faced lie. I along with millions of others stopped watching WWE during Triple H's reign of terror.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hahah. Cody got booed standing opposite someone who literally worships the devil.

And they want to say it is just a few of us on the forum. That was the excuse given when live crowds were willingly eating any and all of Cody’s shit, because they appreciated what he’d done for them in creating All-In.

What’s the excuse now that it isn’t just those of us on the forum but 20k fucking fans in attendance rooting for the guy who wants to see Satan rule supreme over Cody?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

bdon said:


> Hahah. Cody got booed standing opposite someone who literally worships the devil.
> 
> And they want to say it is just a few of us on the forum. That was the excuse given when live crowds were willingly eating any and all of Cody’s shit, because they appreciated what he’d done for them in creating All-In.
> 
> What’s the excuse now that it isn’t just those of us on the forum but 20k fucking fans in attendance rooting for the guy who wants to see Satan rule supreme over Cody?


yes.....only devil worshipers like Malakai and he has 0 talent or skill......just gets cheered cause Cody is so bad.....

y'all are really this dense, huh?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bdon said:


> Ok, you think wins and losses actually matter in a predetermined sport where ALL of the boys tell you it’s about the stories they’re telling.
> 
> You’ll be ignored from this point forward, because your opinion is too childish. Be gone.


Aka I got pwned and called out for my bullshit anti Cody rhetoric and I have no proper response. Peace, don't be a stranger


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Welcome to aew folks where wins and losses matter.... till they don't.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

bdon said:


> Hahah. Cody got booed standing opposite someone who literally worships the devil.
> 
> And they want to say it is just a few of us on the forum. That was the excuse given when live crowds were willingly eating any and all of Cody’s shit, because they appreciated what he’d done for them in creating All-In.
> 
> What’s the excuse now that it isn’t just those of us on the forum but 20k fucking fans in attendance rooting for the guy who wants to see Satan rule supreme over Cody?


"You either die a hero or you live long enough to never notice how the whole world turns on you because you're so fucking full of yourself." - Cody Rhodes, probably


----------



## oldtimer24 (Jun 2, 2021)

Nope again, triple H gets handed to him every match on a silver platter, he's the husband of the owners daughter , who ever wrote the first post is clueless. His match against sting , sting should have one , but triple H's ego screwed that up. He writes the dam storylines , and that's why most of the times he wins. It's boring as hell


----------



## THeWrestling-TsirhcItna (Aug 28, 2021)

Cody or Brandy made this thread. Now you're being read for filth. Lil hunter;who gets booed vs the Anti Christ himself? I can't 🤣🧐🤯🤯🥶🥵🥴🤕🤒


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Malakai beats Cody, and the entire fucking story is framed around the fact that Cody LOST, not that Malakai won.

More of the same. And I genuinely thought Cody was going to do the right thing this time…


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody and Brandi thinking the biracial baby promo was epic is telling lol


----------



## THeWrestling-TsirhcItna (Aug 28, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Cody and Brandi thinking the biracial baby promo was epic is telling lol


Something like I'm not racist I have a black friend/promo.

They ARE A MeSs 🤒🥵🤣


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THeWrestling-TsirhcItna said:


> Something like I'm not racist I have a black friend/promo.
> 
> They ARE A MeSs [emoji855][emoji3062][emoji1787]


A hot mess lol. 

"How could this country be bad if I love it and I fuck black women, cheer me"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

To be fair, Jarrett done it too


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is a prime example of why Cody gets the hate he does.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447635529114214404*


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

He's part Cuban.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Honestly, when I think of Cody, I think back to Macho Man winning the World War 3 Royal Rumble in WCW, and Hogan immediately stealing his moment by throwing the tantrum over his elimination and pleading with the crowd to a chorus of boos (just picture someone like Lee Johnson as Savage in this exact scenario); that's the level of babyface he is, wherein the only thing keeping him from being cemented as a heel is the refusal to acknowledge the fact, because his words, his actions, and all the chaotic shenanigans surrounding him certainly mirror that of a delusional heel.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> Malakai beats Cody, and the entire fucking story is framed around the fact that Cody LOST, not that Malakai won.
> 
> More of the same. And I genuinely thought Cody was going to do the right thing this time…



sorry bud wins and loses are all that matters these days


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I actually don't have a problem with him on the poster if that's what this is about but still stand behind bringing attention to his bullshit lol

If anything this is one thing I'll defend. He's fairly patriotic so he's a good choice to represent. Makes more sense than say moxly lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is a prime example of why Cody gets the hate he does.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447635529114214404*


This made my day😂


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

It looks like Cody is going to bury yet another talent. Triple H circa 2003 would have been proud... 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Prosper Please come to the front of the congregation. *


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Cody did it to himself. Coming for his head.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Prosper Please come to the front of the congregation. *


Seriously. I want to hear you cut into this bleached blonde mf’er. No more kid gloves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bdon said:


> Seriously. I want to hear you cut into this bleached blonde mf’er. No more kid gloves.


*I'm not Cornette. I've been calling out Cody's bullshit all year.







*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm not Cornette. I've been calling out Cody's bullshit all year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just piggy-backing your thought to @Prosper 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok I take back my defence of Cody, him winning this match was bullshit and if he doesnt turn heel soon then he's tonedeaf.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Time to bring the talk back.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I honestly thought he was going for the pedigree. And it seems like so did the crowd.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

zkorejo said:


> I honestly thought he was going for the pedigree. And it seems like so did the crowd.


Yup. It would have been hilarious. I hope he does at some stage. This is a make or break moment for AEW to separate themselves creatively from WWE. If this is just Cody feeding his ego and staying "babyface" this is a disaster. If he turns heel soon-ish, it could be the start of something great.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

This is almost a dark order situation of not knowing when to kill something off, cody has become insufferable and is at cena level except cena actually drew millions of fans


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I didn’t like him winning, he should have lost again and beat the shit out of Arn.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dizzie said:


> This is almost a dark order situation of not knowing when to kill something off, cody has become insufferable and is at cena level except cena actually drew millions of fans


The majority of the fanbase love Dark Order, though. It's a completely opposite situation.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

He either needs to turn heel or get sent into a very deep, dark place as a babyface where audiences can actually feel bad for him and want him to come back.

Not that "train with the Nightmare Family for one night" bullshit we saw with this storyline. That helps nobody.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Agreed. Time to move him into the Cena/Reigns category


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> I honestly thought he was going for the pedigree. And it seems like so did the crowd.


a missed opportunity


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jedah said:


> He either needs to turn heel or get sent into a very deep, dark place as a babyface where audiences can actually feel bad for him and want him to come back.
> 
> Not that "train with the Nightmare Family for one night" bullshit we saw with this storyline. That helps nobody.


Exactly what I wanted to happen, another loss that can propel Black forward and sink Cody’s character further into a dark place. With that, Cody can turn heel or even delve into a sympathetic fallen hero story.

Cody runs through his storylines way too quick before they can even pull on any emotional heart strings.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Prosper Please come to the front of the congregation. *





bdon said:


> Seriously. I want to hear you cut into this bleached blonde mf’er. No more kid gloves.


I don't usually disagree with any of AEW's booking decisions, but Cody going over was a trash. Had me heated. I love how the crowd really laid into him. I've given Cody the benefit of the doubt up until now, but there was no reason for there to be a 3rd match in the first place and there was no reason for Cody to go over. So all the Nightmare Family training was an angle to get Cody's "head back in the game". Why does that story need to be told? He's a fuckin clown for that and he and Tony should have known that this shouldn't have been the way to go. This doesn't do shit for Black. If this is a slow burn to an eventual heel turn then that's one thing, but it didn't have to come at Black's expense. A guy like Malakai Black should have been protected to a greater degree and shouldn't have been beaten unless it was a World title match situation.

Having Hangman beat Malakai Black in a future title defense would have been a better decision and the one I would have went with. Cody gets a win here and now what? He hops to his next feud with Andrade and Black has to rebuild what didn't need to be torn down. I'm certain Black will be 100% fine and will get his heat back with ease, but the loss here kind of hurt his intrigue and muddied his mystique. He did look pretty strong in defeat though I'll give them that.

Cody is self aware about how the crowd has turned on him (they talk about it on Rhodes to the top) and how there may need to be a change in the near future, so I do trust AEW to make the right call in turning him heel, but beating Malakai Black on the journey to that heel turn was absolutely unnecessary.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

This thread didn't age well


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> I don't usually disagree with any of AEW's booking decisions, but Cody going over was a trash. Had me heated. I love how the crowd really laid into him. I've given Cody the benefit of the doubt up until now, but there was no reason for there to be a 3rd match in the first place and there was no reason for Cody to go over. So all the Nightmare Family training was an angle to get Cody's "head back in the game". Why does that story need to be told? He's a fuckin clown for that and he and Tony should have known that this shouldn't have been the way to go. This doesn't do shit for Black. If this is a slow burn to an eventual heel turn then that's one thing, but it didn't have to come at Black's expense. A guy like Malakai Black should have been protected to a greater degree and shouldn't have been beaten unless it was a World title match situation.
> 
> Having Hangman beat Malakai Black in a future title defense would have been a better decision and the one I would have went with. Cody gets a win here and now what? He hops to his next feud with Andrade and Black has to rebuild what didn't need to be torn down. I'm certain Black will be 100% fine and will get his heat back with ease, but the loss here kind of hurt his intrigue and muddied his mystique. He did look pretty strong in defeat though I'll give them that.
> 
> Cody is self aware about how the crowd has turned on him (they talk about it on Rhodes to the top) and how there may need to be a change in the near future, so I do trust AEW to make the right call in turning him heel, but beating Malakai Black on the journey to that heel turn was absolutely unnecessary.


Cody refuses to share the heat and shine with the person working the program with him. He has yet to do it in 2 years of AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Cody refuses to share the heat and shine with the person working the program with him. He has yet to do it in 2 years of AEW.


I'd say Darby Allin and MJF had plenty of heat shared with them, but Black losing is a blower.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I'd say Darby Allin and MJF had plenty of heat shared with them, but Black losing is a blower.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> I'd say Darby Allin and MJF had plenty of heat shared with them, but Black losing is a blower.


Cody made sure to stay in the ring during Darby’s celebration, thus making Darby’s win about Cody’s sportsmanship. MJF stood in the crowd doing nothing while Cody was in a TNT Title tournament, so I don’t know how MJF shared the heat there.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I think the quickest and best way to get Black’s heat back is to feud with Miro. Satan vs God. Have it be a trilogy. They both are directionless now and need a feud to keep them hot. Both need a win so it can’t be a 1 off it needs to be a best of 3.

With Cody all he needs is 1 “I started this company and now you boo me” promo and you can turn him and feed him to Punk. Right now, it’s only make sense for Punk to have animosity to WWE type talent, and Cody still has a WWE stench on him and O think always will. So Punk going over him would make lot of sense


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I really want to believe Cody Rhodes is a good story teller and the extravagant entrances, Cody Island, overcoming Ogogo's deadly punch etc was all a long-term move to make him and his wife this arrogant heel couple that can go up against Punk, Bryan, Hangman etc.... but what happened on Saturday. Fucking hell. He didn't need that heat, Black didn't need that loss, Tony Khan needs to pull his finger out and take creative control over this man's obsession with becoming a larger than life icon.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

As bland as punk is I actually think these 2 idiots would be a perfect feud. They both can fight over entitlement of the promotion.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> Cody made sure to stay in the ring during Darby’s celebration, thus making Darby’s win about Cody’s sportsmanship. MJF stood in the crowd doing nothing while Cody was in a TNT Title tournament, so I don’t know how MJF shared the heat there.


Every feud Cody has had has been forgotten except for himself. Nothing exciting has come out of anyone feuding him except for himself having a rub one way or another. Wins or loses a side


----------

